

Here's how you really use your iPhone - perplexes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzQLRPwZjIo

======
harisenbon
More than how you really use your iPhone:

This is the way you really make a commercial for the iPhone.

That was absolutely amazing. I have no beat-box skills, no rhythm and no
music, and I still want to buy that app.

~~~
somebear
Fully agree. I will probably buy it and play with it for a couple of hours,
and then forget all about it.

~~~
bsaunder
I'll buy it for my kids. They would get much better mileage out of it than I
will.

------
derefr
This is the way I assumed making music worked when I was four. Glad to see it
realized :)

~~~
stcredzero
Before digital technology, you just got 4 pickers in the living room. If you
wanted to record, you had them huddled around a mic. Sound balance? You just
told the louder ones to move away.

------
chacha102
I think I will go get the app just because that video was awesome.

If every iPhone app did something along those lines, showing someone actually
doing really cool stuff with the App, they would probably sell more apps. Then
again, if you could do really cool stuff with most Apps on the iPhone, that
might also sell more apps....

------
dasil003
If I'm not mistaken he spits 8 bars of perfect English gibberish. So that's
what we sound like to foreigners.

~~~
aoeuid
If you want to hear what English sounds like to foreigners, take a look at
[http://www.bakadesuyo.com/what-english-sounds-like-to-
foreig...](http://www.bakadesuyo.com/what-english-sounds-like-to-foreigners)

~~~
jrockway
That does sound like English.

------
pedalpete
neat app. Here's the link in itunes [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/everyday-
looper/id333298831?m...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/everyday-
looper/id333298831?mt=8)

------
jrockway
Why would you do this on your phone and not on your computer? He's already
sitting in front of a computer with a video camera, mic, and audio output,
after all.

~~~
dazzawazza
Creativity can strike when a computer isn't near you? Not everyone has a
computer? It's just s toy? There are lots of reasons to do this on a mobile
device.

~~~
stcredzero
By doing it with a Touch, he has a much better chance of getting chicks in a
bar.

~~~
sofal
I think you have to have the headphones on otherwise the feedback will ruin
it.

------
RevRal
I need this for my didgeridoo!

------
Roridge
Awesome!I've always fancied myself as a bit of a beatboxer... anyone know if
it's available on the android?

~~~
sofal
The Android sound API is unfortunately very far behind the iPhone. There is as
of yet no low level native API for sound whatsoever.

~~~
Frazzydee
The way Apple has been able to attract developers to making all kinds of
applications is really amazing. And this is despite all the bad press over the
App Store's review process.

Having a strong developer community is typically where Microsoft has excelled.
What happened?

Even the biggest incumbents have already been left in the dust. I've been
looking for some 'cool', high-quality symbian apps, and as far as I can tell
there aren't very many.

~~~
cheald
The iPhone has market share. Developers go where the market share is.
Microsoft's desktop developer community is so strong because they own such a
dominant slice of the desktop market. The iPhone is no different.

The Android market is making a really strong showing. It's not to the scale of
the iPhone app economy yet, but with stuff like the N1 and Desire coming out,
the potential for Android's market share to increase is quite strong, and with
that come developers. If Android phones were to become popular enough, I have
no doubt that developers would desert Apple and its punishing app store
policies and gateways in record time.

~~~
Frazzydee
There must be something else. Symbian still has the lion's share of the market
(47%). Apple only has 15%: <http://www.canalys.com/pr/2010/r2010021.html>

Is it much easier to develop for the iPhone over Symbian phones? Are iPhone
users more willing to pay money? Or perhaps Apple makes the payment process
easier for developers, who no longer have to set up their own payment
processing?

I don't know what the answer is, but it's not just market share.

------
Quarrelsome
Isn't that basically just changing your IPhone into a Kaos pad?

------
albemuth
I have a boss rc-2 loop station, I'm pretty sad now :(

------
scorciapino
Let's just hope nobody records anything obscene so that our Apple overlords
don't remove it from Their store.

